#ubuntu-cl 2013-05-22
<c3959> hola buen dia!
#ubuntu-cl 2013-05-23
<pedro_> holo
<kamusin> wenas pedro_
<kamusin> que talca
<pedro_> kamusin: bien y tu ?
<kamusin> aqui estamos... capeando el frio
<kamusin> con un cafecito y alla
<pedro_> en las mismas, que esta helao wonoo
<kamusin> la jodioo
<danielgc> wena pedro_ como estay?
<pedro_> danielgc: hola hola! bien todo y tu que tal?
<danielgc> pedro_ bien gracias hoy me reintegre al trabajo asi q bien :) y como esta la cosa por esos lados
<pedro_> danielgc: super!
<pedro_> danielgc: lento como siempre :P
#ubuntu-cl 2014-05-21
<mueble> hola
<mueble> join /emacs
<mueble> ok
<mueble> fh
<mueble> hey es posible tener dos chats abiertos con erc?
<mueble> osea en dos canales diferentes?
#ubuntu-cl 2014-05-22
<Bitcho> q tal
#ubuntu-cl 2016-05-23
<alonsillo> hi
#ubuntu-cl 2017-05-24
<julio> Hola
<julio> podria alguien ayudarme con remmina?
<borisq> julio: cual es la pregunta?
#ubuntu-cl 2019-05-26
<Diego_> Hola
<Diego_> tengo una duda de noob
<Diego_> me ayudan?
<Diego_> :(
#ubuntu-cl 2020-05-18
<magicdrums> hi
#ubuntu-cl 2020-05-19
 * magicdrums volvio...
#ubuntu-cl 2020-05-23
<david_> Hola
<david_> Esto está vivo?
<david_> Parece que no XD
<magicdrums> muerto el canal...
